# Jacques crafting Stone Lion-Dog



## coney (Apr 10, 2020)

If anyone wants the DIY for it let me know  Will PM Dodo Code when its your turn. Town is Grayskull.


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (Apr 10, 2020)

i'm interested ! c:


----------



## Kam! (Apr 10, 2020)

Hey, can i visit?


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 10, 2020)

Can I visit please


----------



## Haileykitten (Apr 10, 2020)

Please can I come?? X


----------



## drahcir` (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd be interested, thanks!


----------



## Savato (Apr 10, 2020)

can i visit?


----------



## nintendog (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi, I'd love to pick up the DIY if you still have time!


----------



## morifarty (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm interested! Let me know if there's room to visit <3


----------



## ArtschoolWallflower (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi I’m interested!


----------



## Roar (Apr 10, 2020)

I would like to visit please


----------



## mondaayss (Apr 10, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## drchoo (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## th8827 (Apr 10, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## eremurus (Apr 10, 2020)

Interested if you're still taking folk!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 10, 2020)

May I visit please


----------



## Vadim (Apr 10, 2020)

Hey I'd like to visit!


----------



## alebrije (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd love to visit, or if someone could just craft me two of them if that's easier, I can provide mats.


----------



## Toebeancat (Apr 10, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## TheLostEmpire (Apr 10, 2020)

Can I visit?


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 10, 2020)

May I drop by?


----------



## MollyMakAttack (Apr 10, 2020)

I would love to come visit!


----------



## cherrygirl (Apr 10, 2020)

I would love to visit if able


----------



## peekopecko (Apr 10, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## Rosebaygal (Apr 10, 2020)

Can I visit please?


----------



## foxtracks (Apr 10, 2020)

May I visit? Thank you so much!


----------



## Vexul (Apr 10, 2020)

I would love to visit please!


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 10, 2020)

Can I please come?! Thanks so much


----------



## Mszcrystal (Apr 10, 2020)

would love to come by when there is space!


----------

